
SellABand Music Model Gaining Traction - pg
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/03/29/sellaband-music-model-may-be-working/
======
BrandonM
I am very happy to see all of these music startups. My startup idea is one
which should help to change the current structure of the music industry for
the better, but I'm glad to see that such changes are already happening. Their
funding model in particular is quite clever, one that seems eerily similar to
one I read in some paper or article a few months ago, where the writer was
suggesting precisely the idea of an art funding model in which fans put money
towards bands they like to encourage them to continue producing music. It's
too bad that I can't find it.

------
far33d
I've been thinking a lot about micro-finance/micro-credit for funding creative
content. There are a lot of different possible ways to do it, and this is a
nice one... Anything that replaces the labels, the studios, the publishers,
etc has the potential for major disruption. But this site is still a
middleman.

------
domp
This is an interesting idea. Although $50,000 is a high price to get an album
recorded with a producer. It seems more like a contest then a new music model.

------
zaidf
Good news for us:) This must be one of the most exciting industry to be in at
the moment.

------
ecuzzillo
About time the music industry started to fix itself.

